# Suche eine gute Soundkarte bis 100€



## F1os (17. Oktober 2013)

*Suche eine gute Soundkarte bis 100€*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten internen Soundkarte! Ich habe mir verschieden Soundkarten angeschaut wie z.B.

Creative Sound Blaster Z und Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo (liegt etwas über 100€ aber nicht schlimm)

Nun lese ich überall schlechte Bewertungen, natürlich auch ein paar gute... Aber es sind immer Leute dabei die sich über jede Soundkarte beschweren...

Ich brauche die Soundkarte lediglich zum Zocken (Battlefield etc..) und Musik hören.. Ich möchte einen noch schöneren Klang aus meinen 

Edifier C3 2.1. Lautsprecher bekommen....

Bitte um Hilfe.. Was würdet ihr nehmen, bzw. mit welchen Soundkarten habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Also, die Edifier sind für den Preis zwar gut, aber die sind an sich noch nicht SO gut, dass Du den Unterschied zwischen ner 50-70 und 100-140€-Soundkarte bemerken würdest. Ich würde Dir daher die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 empfehlen ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die bietet auch DolbyHeadphone, was Dir einen Surroundklang simuliert, wenn Du mal per *Stereo*kopfhörer spielst oder Filme schaust. 

Wenn Du mal hier schaust: Asus Xonar DX interne PCIe Soundkarte 7.1, Digital Out: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör nur 14 von über 150 Meinungen sind schlechter als "3 Sterne", und wenn man bedenkt, dass die weitaus meisten, die zufrieden sind, sich gar nicht die Mühe machen, eine Meinung zu schreiben (wenn was funktioniert, wie es soll, hat man idR wenig Mitteilungsbedürfnis  ), dann sind weit unter 10% nicht so zufrieden bzw. über 90% zufrieden. Hier haste nochmal 24 Meinungen: Asus Xonar DX PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

FALLS Du dann einer von denen bist, bei denen es von Anfang an Probleme gibt, kannst Du die Karte ja zurücksenden. Ich vermute bei den allermeisten Problemfällen, dass die einfach nur für den Rest vom PC nicht alle Treiber aktuell haben, und auch mal nen anderen PCIe-Slot sollte man bei nem Problem zuerst mal ausprobieren.


Die Creative SB Z ist aber auch gut, nur glaub ich nicht, dass Du nen Vorteil zur Asus Xonar DX 7.1 haben wirst. Creative hat halt oft auch viel "Kram" als Features dabei zur "Soundverbesserung" usw. - davon halte ich rein gar nichts, ich will den Sound möglichst unverfälscht und nicht durch irgendwelche "Crystalizer" den Sound so verändert haben, dass er sich "cooler" anhört als er an sich gedacht ist, GRAD bei Musik


----------



## F1os (17. Oktober 2013)

Super vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich habe mir eben zufällig in der Stadt die Creative SB Z gekauft, werde die heute mal testen, wenn die nix bringen bzw. nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, werde ich es umtauschen und mir die Asus kaufen..

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung.


----------

